# Chemo & Fur Loss



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We just bathed Barkley and it broke my heart as huge clumps of fur came off of him. He's finished two of five rounds of doxorubicin. Has anyone else experienced this with their dogs during chemotherapy? If so, how much fur was lost? They cautioned me he might not regrow fur as easily during chemo and he might lose a little bit of his coat, but Barkley is losing more than a little bit (in my opinion at least). There are some big bald spots. Despite it all he's still in great spirits and that is what matters the most.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that he's losing his hair. I don't know much about chemo, but I'm sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Barkley is losing his coat, but glad he is in great spirits.

MeggiesMom posted a pic of Meggie when a large portion of her coat fell out. PM her and she will be glad to "talk" to you about it.

Give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Morning

Yes, Duke lost most of his undercoat and when bathed you could really tell. That's why I started to put clothing on him because he'd get so cold.

You might want to talk to his onco vet about it, but Duke's said that it would happen and that it wouldn't be as silky soft as it was. Also true. He did grow back the hair from the surgery to remove one of the nodes, but the belly hair never did grow back. Also, we noticed quite a bit of black skin - also a result of the chemo.

They may want to adjust the dosage a bit, I don't know. But, like c-m said, at least he's feeling good! He's eating and all just fine, right? When was his 2nd treatment?

I think Meggie lost her coat due to radiation but she was truly almost bald. And, her coat now is beautiful.

Please give your boy extra smooches and hugs and belly rubs from me, okay? Sniff his feet for me too. Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Morning
> 
> Yes, Duke lost most of his undercoat and when bathed you could really tell. That's why I started to put clothing on him because he'd get so cold.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting this information. It helps me tremendously as I was also worried about black spots on his skin (he has some already but more are appearing and I was nervous they were little bleeds/bruises). This gives me a lot of comfort that it is possibly a side effect of the chemo and not a worsening of the cancer. 

We did start "dressing" Barkley last night because he is itching so much with the fur loss that we were worried about him scratching his skin and creating an infection. He's looking very handsome in his tshirt. We started with a dark navy L but had to go to one of my light blue M's because he is so tiny now. It's still too big for him so he is wearing a knot on his backside! Betty (Penny & Maggie's mom) suggested boxers for his bottom half and we only do that at night so he can go outside and attend to business when he needs (doggie doors). He is so handsome in his "clothes", and his dark red curls look so good against a dark background! Who knew Barkley would become a fashionable dog? 

He started limping this morning on his right shoulder so he will be resting today. It is cold and damp and a front is coming through. We hope when the weather is better tomorrow it will go away. In the meantime his rimadyl (taken as part of his chemo protocol) and tramadol will hopefully take the edge off the pain. I had started weaning him off the tramadol (prescribed for surgical pain) but he still needs it. 

I will definitely give Barkley hugs, smooches and belly rubs and sniff his feet. He is, by the way, spoiled rotten these days and still very well behaved.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

<<Sniff his feet for me too.>> That's so sweet. 

T-shirts help. If you want to try the pj suits like Megs wore, contact Pat Graves at www.BowWowWare.com She can whip him up something very fashionable in no time. Meggie still wears her jammies occasionally. 

Try the vaporizors in the room he sleeps in. I can seriously tell a big difference in my own skin since I've been running mine. 

Hope Barkley feels better very soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad he is in good spirits! I have a great jacket that I bought for Jasmine, it's made by Weatherbeeta. She's 9 and has a lab coat so she tends to get chilled more easily now. Maybe you can look into one for her? You can buy them at tack shops.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Meggie's Mom and Fostermom for the wardrobe links and recommendations! The Weatherbeta is even available through Amazon. 
I may order him something but want to look at the weather forecast first. The blankets would be perfect for the winter. If we are lucky we will be getting warmer weather in the next few days that will stick around for a while. I noticed new buds on a few trees just today. If that is the case it will be tshirt weather next week! I have a couple of duplicate rescue tshirts that Barkley and I can wear and match each other. Toby is going to be jealous! 

Barkley is sound asleep, upside down, feet in the air, on our love seat right now. He sure is comfy and looks so cute. I cannot help but smile when I see him like this.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Barkley made me smile, too. I am glad they have given you resources for doggie coats.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rusty has lost his whiskers.. He has two left on one side... so funny looking! He has not lost "clumps" of fur but is losing his undercoat...
Thank goodness spring is on it's way!

I am so glad to hear he is feeling good! That is the most important part.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Barkley is sound asleep, upside down, feet in the air, on our love seat right now. He sure is comfy and looks so cute. I cannot help but smile when I see him like this.


Thansk for making me smile as I picture Barkley.::smooch:

Copper and little brother Jack have to wear orange when we go trail riding during hunting season. I finally found some nice hunting vests for them, but they used to wear T-shirts with a knot in the back. Copper's kept falling off his shoulders - he looked like a little floozy!

The coats are also available at horse.com and should be on sale right now.

It is snowing here. Come on spring!

Hugs and smooches to Barkley and Toby!


----------

